# eliminare germi e cattivi odori



## Drusone

Buon giorno a Tutti! Questo è la mia prima volta qui...

Dovrei tradurre una frase da mettere in un biglietto da esporre nelle camere dell'albergo dove lavoro. La frase è la seguente:

"Nei nostri hotel i cuscini vengono igienizzati con "Sanipill" per eliminare germi e cattivi odori"

Ho pensato a una cosa del genere:

"Dans nos hôtels les coussins sont stérilisés avec "Sanipill" pour éliminer les bactéries et les odeurs"

Qualsiasi tipo di suggerimento sarà apprezzatissimo! 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Drusone et bienvenue sur ce forum !

Peut-être ajouter "mauvaises" à odeurs ?


----------



## Drusone

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Salut Drusone et bienvenue sur ce forum !
> 
> Peut-être ajouter "mauvaises" à odeurs ?



Merci Karine!!!


----------



## albyz

Bonjour,

stériliser est beaucoup plus fort qu'igienizzare (la stérilisation serait un must). Personnellement j'éviterais de donner trops de détails négatifs... les gens finiraient par dormir dans leur voiture 
J'irais plutôt sur un truc du genre:
Dans nos hôtels les coussins parfument la fraîcheur car assainis (ou bien "traités") avec "Sanipill"


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est peut-être moi mais que des coussins "parfument la fraîcheur", ce n'est pas un peu bizarre ?
(on peut parfumer des coussins, les coussins peuvent parfumer une pièce (même si ça me paraît bien trop fort pour de simples coussins), un shampoing peut parfumer les cheveux,... mais vu que "parfumer" = (en gros) remplir quelque chose d'une bonne odeur on ne peut pas remplir d'une bonne odeur la fraîcheur.)

Si on veut être au plus près de l'original, qui me choque moins que "parfumer la fraîcheur" , peut-être :
*"Dans nos hôtels les coussins sont traités avec "Sanipill" pour éliminer bactéries et mauvaises odeurs"*


----------



## albyz

Bonjour DearPrudence,

"sentent bon la fraîcheur".

Se tenir au plus près de l'original (ce qui est toujours une très bonne chose si on ne veut pas s'attirer d'ennuis) cela revient à écrire le genre de phrase que l'on s'attendrait à voir plutôt dans un cabinet dentaire M;-)

A mon avis ce n'est pas un problème de traduction mais une question psychologique. Donner des détails peut s'avérer contreproductif.
Nombre de gens qui avaient jusqu'alors dormi d'un sommeil de plomb dans les hotels, pourraient se dire désormais: "si Sanipill élimine les bactéries, qu'en est-il des virus, des microbes, des champignons... de Paris et d'ailleurs....?" C'est à vous dégouter de dormir sur le coussin d'un hotel. Il va falloir songer sérieusement à la stérilisation à l'autoclave


----------



## DearPrudence

Je n'ai pas dit que j'étais pour la traduction mot à mot à tout prix mais dans ce cas, elle ne me choque pas plus que ça (j'y vois juste une phrase ajoutée pour faire la promo du produit en question) (et je suppose que l'effet psychologique est le même en italien et je ne suis pas sûre que Drusone puisse la changer)
Et je voulais juste indiquer que "coussins [qui] parfument la fraîcheur" ne me semble pas très français.
(et on peut aussi noter que dans les pubs, la formule "pour éliminer bactéries et mauvaises odeurs" est une expression assez figée et qu'en théorie, la question ne porte que sur ladite expression dans le titre )


----------

